# Mp3 overviews/sermons in Exodus?



## Chris (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone have any good links to sermons or overviews of the book of Exodus? 

It's a book I find myself studying quite a bit, and I would love to hear what others have said about it....


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 14, 2007)

I have Phil Ryken's newish Commentary on Exodus, _Saved for God's Glory_, which is basically his preaching through the book (with editorial embellishment). I suspect those are mp3 someplace, either at a 10th Pres website, or a sermonaudio, or something. I love the book. Great preaching in print.


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I actually went looking for him and found someone else (Musgrave?) who had preached through Exodus and all his sermons were online.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 16, 2007)

You can look here:
http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/sermonmanuscripts.html#exodus

And at the First Pres Jackson website:
http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/sermons/index6.htm

I also preached through the first 21 chapters of Exodus:
http://www.tulipfaith.com/audio/

The best commentaries I found were Currid, Motyer, and Calvin. I did not have Ryken at the time.


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2007)

This will keep me busy for a while.

Many thanks.


----------

